# Celite toilet parts



## Waynegc (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone found a source for parts for Celite toilets? We are doing remodel and client wants to keep toilet. It is a Celite. Internet tells me made in Brazil. We only need to replace push button lever that is on tank side.
Thanks for any advice or direction.

Waynegc


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.toilettanklids.com/stock_02.html


----------



## Waynegc (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw that link. All they have is tank lids. Thanks


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh sorry. Just google it or call supply houses and plumbers monday..


----------

